
Show HN: Cap Compare – Bitcoin’s market cap vs. fiat currencies and public co's - iisbum
http://capcompare.com/
======
iisbum
After a tweet from a friend I got thinking about the value of crypto
currencies when compared to other financial assets and built Cap Compare to
feed my curiosity.

